# New here.



## Cillah (May 20, 2010)

Hi my name is Priscilla. I thought I would join this forum as I've come to it a few times about mice information, mainly genetics.
I currently own seven mice. Four bucks and three does.
The bucks are black self, BEW, grey tan and long-haired satin BEW and the does are fuzzy hairless, chocolate self and I'm not sure on the third. She has a fawn head and a fawn spot near her rump. The rest of her is white.

Will post pictures when I get around to taking them 

Thank you!


----------



## MyBoyKurtis (May 17, 2010)

ooo, Im jealous of your long-haired satin BEW ;3
They all sound adorable- I cant wait to see them :]
Welcome! ^_^


----------



## tanzaniterose (Apr 28, 2010)

:welcome1 , I look forward to seeing photos of your mousies.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

:welcomeany


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello and welcome!

Have fun here and be sure to get us pics!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Welcome  Looking forward to seeing the pics!


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Welcome!!!

are you from Manchester by any chance?


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

* waves hello *


----------

